#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Op zoek naar antwoorden? Kom naar het gratis Open Ondernemers Spreekuur in Rotterdam!

## Admini_Finance

Wat komt er allemaal kijken bij het starten van een onderneming in Nederland of zelfs in het buitenland? Om antwoord hierop te krijgen, bieden wij speciaal een gratis en vrijblijvend Open Ondernemers Spreekuur aan. 

*Admini Finance* 
Admini Finance is een full service advies- en administratiekantoor. Wij richten ons op ondernemingen in het midden- en kleinbedrijf (MKB), ZZPers, Expats n Particulieren. 

*Tijdstip en Locatie* 
Het Open Ondernemers Spreekuur vindt elke donderdag plaats, vanaf donderdag 25 februari 2016 tussen 10.00 - 12.00 uur bij Wijkcentrum het Klooster (Hildegardiszaal) in het Oude Noorden. 

Ruivenstraat 81, 3036 DD Rotterdam Noord
*
Het Open Ondernemers Spreekuur vindt weer op de volgende data plaats:* 
- Donderdag, 3 maart
- Donderdag, 10 maart 
- Donderdag, 17 maart

----------

